# Facebook advertising invoice



## mattmacg (18 Jul 2011)

Hi, 

I have a small internet business and do 6 monthly VAT returns. I have facebook adverts for the company. I am billed via my credit card a few times a month. 
I am doing up my VAT return at the moment. I am trying to get all my facebook advertising costs. 
I log on to my facebook adverts and click on billing. I get a billing summary. I want to download it as an excel file to make it easier to tot up the figures, but I can’t find how I do this. 

Has anyone any experience how to do this or will I just have to write down all the values separately and then tot them up with a calculator?


----------



## Jazz01 (18 Jul 2011)

Hi... what "format" is the bill summary on? Just html / pdf ?

When you click on it, does it prompt you to save / view that bill summary file or does it just display it?


----------



## alexandra123 (18 Jul 2011)

Go into Reports
Under Summarize by - choose Account
Under Format - select the required format 
Filter by - No Filter
Title Summary - whatever you want
Choose your date range
click on generate the report....that should give you the fee's associated with it.


----------



## mattmacg (18 Jul 2011)

alexandra123 said:


> Go into Reports
> Under Summarize by - choose Account
> Under Format - select the required format
> Filter by - No Filter
> ...


 

Thanks a million. That is exactly what i was looking for


----------



## reiz (12 Oct 2012)

*Not an Invoice*

That is still not an Invoice. How can I get an PDF invoice with a invoice number?


----------



## DannyL (15 Oct 2012)

reiz said:


> That is still not an Invoice. How can I get an PDF invoice with a invoice number?


Billing > (Click on transaction number)

Now click on the "Printer-friendly version" button in the top right corner.


----------

